# [SOLVED] Microsoft wireless optical mouse 2000- Scrolling



## Billac (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi - Hello everyone, I'm new to this & this is my first post.
I've just bought a the above wireless mouse for use on my Sony vaio PCV-RS502 running Windows XP sp2.
The only function of the mouse not working correctly is the scroll wheel.
I have tried reconnecting the receiver with the mouse, re-installing the latest drivers, in fact I'm stuck as to what to try next!
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, or it's going back for a refund!
Thanks.
Billac:wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft wireless optical mouse 2000- Scrolling*

Hi,
Have a look in Control panel > Mouse. Is the wheel detected? Try the Troubleshoot wizard under the "Hardware" tab in "Mouse".


----------



## Billac (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Microsoft wireless optical mouse 2000- Scrolling*

Hi Nicholas
Thanks for the prompt reply.
Checked control panel etc. as you suggested. Also troubleshooting wizard. I got a little confused following the wizard as I'm not that computer literate, however what I did do for the 4th time, was uninstall the mouse & driver & replace with my original wired mouse. I then reinstalled the wireless mouse & surprise, it seems to be working. I'll keep my fingers crossed it continues working & thank you once again for your advice.
Bill


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft wireless optical mouse 2000- Scrolling*

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## johnypic (Feb 23, 2008)

can anyone help us, ihave just bought a microsoft wireeless optical mouse 2000. but after useing it does,nt switch off. any ideas


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@johnypic: Welcome to TSF. Please start a thread of your own to get help.


----------

